# 3 trikes for trade or sale Elgin Racer Skippy and Steelcraft frame



## 4scuda (Dec 10, 2012)

I have these three trikes I am never going to get around to doing anything with.  Anybody interested in trading for something that doesn't need restored?  I collect many things besides bikes ( hope I don't get kicked off the cabe) toys, baseball memorabilia, comic books etc.  Or I could take some dead presidents.


----------



## spook1s (Dec 11, 2012)

PM sent...


----------



## Oldbikes (Dec 11, 2012)

*Interersted...*

I sent you a PM...


----------



## spook1s (Dec 13, 2012)

Are you interested in selling or trading or just testing the waters? 

Where are you located?


----------

